# vsftpd rechte bei Upload



## Layna (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem vsftpd auf Suse Linux.


Ich habe einen user für den upload von Dateien auf meinen Testwebserver. Die Dateien sind nach upload jedoch ausnamslos mit schreib und leserechten NUR für den uload-user versehen, andere können die datei nicht einmal lesen.
Das führt auf dem Webserver nun dazu das, wenn eine hochgeladene Seite angezeigt werden soll, zu einem "Permission Denied".
Kann ich dem vsftp klar machen das "all" Leserechte auf hochgeladene Dateien bekommen soll?

Danke schonmal für alle Tips 

     Larayna


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Juni 2004)

Probier mal die "local_umask" in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf zu ändern... 
sollte eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Layna (21. Juni 2004)

Jepp, hat geklappt 
*freu*
Danke!


----------

